
COVIDSafe - Australian government COVID-19 tracing app - Prcmaker
https://www.health.gov.au/resources/apps-and-tools/covidsafe-app
======
RossBencina
My understanding is that this is based on the Singapore government's
TraceTogether app. Vanessa Teague has been blogging analysis about the
Australian government's approach:

[https://github.com/vteague/contactTracing](https://github.com/vteague/contactTracing)

~~~
Prcmaker
Thankyou for that, great to see some insight from outside the government and
media.

------
eldon42
Any known issues like spyware or tracking with this app. This is a tracking
app, is it not?

~~~
Prcmaker
I don't have in depth knowledge about the app. It saves contact based on
Bluetooth. At this stage I don't have much more info than what's in the main
link or other recent news articles.

